# What is a solution for a skinny fat guy?



## Milos_97 (Oct 13, 2016)

Hey,

Bunch of my friends are skinny fat(skinny upper body and big stomach and big lower body).Anyway,what is a solution for that?If they bulk wont they make it worse?But if they cut,wont they even appear skinnier?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 13, 2016)

They need to focus on building muscle thru heavy ass compound lifting...


----------



## Milos_97 (Oct 13, 2016)

But what about diet?Only lean bulk?


----------



## Jaydub (Oct 13, 2016)

Skinny fat guy? Like a short tall guy?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 13, 2016)

Jaydub said:


> Skinny fat guy? Like a short tall guy?


A skinny guy with a gut.. It's very fashionable these days


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 13, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> A skinny guy with a gut.. It's very fashionable these days



The "Dad Bod" fad comes to mind.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 13, 2016)

Jaydub said:


> Skinny fat guy? Like a short tall guy?



Haha I don't know why but that made me laugh.


----------



## DF (Oct 14, 2016)

Skinny fats are real & they are taking over!!!!  Planet Fitness nuff said


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 14, 2016)

Milos_97 said:


> But what about diet?Only lean bulk?



I don't know what the **** a lean bulk is.  How is he currently eating? Tough to give diet advice about someone I know nothing about. 

What I have seen plenty of times is that skinny fat comes from inadequate poundages lifted and therefore no adaptation to the body. Essentially not using all the food you throw at it.

His focus should be on muscle building. The rest will fall into place


----------



## Jaydub (Oct 14, 2016)

So do the guys work out? Is bulking part of their plan? Or are they asking you for help in just the diet aspect? I guess I'm a little lost in this. I'm used to seeing guys with big upper bodies and chicken legs, but not used to seeing guys with big legs and chicken arms or whatever. I know kids no wear these ****ed up skinny jeans, where they're baggy at the top and tighter as they get close to the ankle..   **** man I dunno. Tell them to hit some good upper body excersizes, and get some lean meats and good carbs. Quit the McDonald's drive thru for a while and maybe jog a block or 2..


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 14, 2016)

There's no such thing as a lean bulk or dirty cut at their point in the game. Calories in vs calories out. Maintain and lift heavy.


----------



## B_Doc (Oct 14, 2016)

Diet. High intensity. Discipline.  That's how I got rid of my skinny fat dad bod.  My workouts are quicker, I wait less between sets.  I do three exercises one right after another diff areas. Usually two focusing and one compound. Then add two more on 3rd set...yadda yadda.  it's been the best as opposed to wait x amount of time blah blah.  Military had me thin. Got out...single dad..yep single dad bod. Y'all r right, it's a real thing. But mines gone now.  Took some major discipline with my schedule. And quicker workouts not just cuz they work for me, but because of my schedule. I've always had thin arms and legs. But working out how I am I'm finally growing them just a bit. But, its good for me and I'm happy with it. Diet is most important tho.


----------



## automatondan (Oct 14, 2016)

Milos_97 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Bunch of my friends are skinny fat(skinny upper body and big stomach and big lower body).Anyway,what is a solution for that?If they bulk wont they make it worse?But if they cut,wont they even appear skinnier?



The solution is quit being a bunch of little bitches.... I bet they are all Millennials...


----------



## stonetag (Oct 14, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> The solution is quit being a bunch of little bitches.... I bet they are all Millennials...


Top knots...


----------



## Milos_97 (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks guys 

About clarification of a skinny fat guy.Basically he haves a skinny upper body(tiny arms,flat chest)but a big stomach.
The other friend haves also tiny arms and flat chest but besides a big stomach he haves big legs(quads,hams,calves)


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 14, 2016)

Milos_97 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> About clarification of a skinny fat guy.Basically he haves a skinny upper body(tiny arms,flat chest)but a big stomach.
> The other friend haves also tiny arms and flat chest but besides a big stomach he haves big legs(quads,hams,calves)



your fat, you just dont have much muscle on you.  


Heavy lifting with get rid of lots of BF and put more mass on your upper body


----------

